
Ask HN: Are my dreams just that? - _spoonman
I don&#x27;t know if I&#x27;m at a crossroads or a dead end; feels more like the latter.  I am a 13-year career Oracle and SQL Server DBA working for the DoD in rural Georgia.  To avoid being locked into being a DBA, over the years I&#x27;ve picked up Python, Node.js, learned various frameworks like d3.js, Django, and some more buzzwords, and done some basic AWS work.  I have an MBA (not from a top 20 school) and have a real interest for Finance, but due to my location I haven&#x27;t been able to work in a finance back office dealing with data.<p>Remote work is happening more and more.  So my train of thought (and I&#x27;m hoping you can sort of tell me if I&#x27;m dreaming too hard) is - &quot;learn something about smart data analytics (neural networks, machine learning), get good at visualization techniques, and try to get a remote job with a bank (do they exist?), small boutique firm, or some gov&#x27;t finance regulation agency.&quot;<p>Feeling a little lost this evening with the dreary weather coming in and endless schedule of meetings on deck, just hoping for someone smarter than me to get me straight.<p>My best,
======
Lordarminius
The greatest asset you can have is optimism. Don't let the demons weigh you
down. You don't say too much about your personal situation (married?, kids ?
age?) and that's ok; but I figure that you're overqualified already to take on
many challenges in tech and I just have ask: whats holding you back?

You already have a job- a leg up in the game. People say it's easier to get a
job when you already have one and it's true.But why do you even need a new
job? Why not start a project on your own? Start a side-gig? Join a start-up?
The possibilities are there.

As someone just trying to acquire enough tech skills to launch out on my own
and flesh out my ideas, I know first-hand some of the demons.If I had your
skills I'd be out there banging that keyboard until it yielded some respect!
or surfing those job sites until I landed an offer.

You're not at a dead end. Life brims with possibilities. You need to get up
and go out. Have a conquerors heart. Make a plan to change your life and world
one consistent step at a time.

Goodluck and may the force....

------
polsoul
Hi,

have you tried to verify that it's _dead_ end. Oracle and SQL Server databases
are pretty interesting technologies ... unfortunately, it all comes down to
how these products are used. There are companies that use advanced features of
these products and your input there might be invaluable, exploring and etc.
might be challenging and fulfilliong work, helping others with database-
related problems ... And there are other companies where the databases are
just stopped/patched/started and nothing else. A DBA there could commit
suicide out of nowhere :) I bet you know what I mean.

I'm just trying to say that being a DBA in another company could be a
completely different story from being a DBA at the company you're currently
in.

Wish you all the best and being happy with the changes you're going to make in
the near future.

------
dpweb
You may try study up on data and analyics and then leverage your experience to
get a contract where you can work remote, shoot for a 1 yr gig, at a lower end
rate $50/hr. - you should be able to gross 100k for the year. This will get
you enough experience to be able to get it on your resume.

Then rework your resume, highlighting data analyst (entire 1st page of your
resume should be this job) - and a long history of 'data' work (pg 2 of your
res).. Use that to get a permanent job with a consulting co. You may have to
travel but you can live anywhere.

Perm job with a bank they may want you local. Not a fan of working for banks
personally, I've found the culture to be probably the worst amongst
industries.

------
brudgers
{random advice from the internet}

The first step in finding a new job is applying for jobs, not further study.
Think in terms of organizations rather than detailed job specifications if the
critical element is working remotely. Relocating, of course opens up more
options and increases the pool in which to build a professional network. It
doesn't have to be forever or more than a couple of hours away.

Good luck.

------
_spoonman
Thank you all for the positive and thought-provoking feedback. I appreciate
you all and the community here. Lots to think about!

